# Your First Horse?



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Well my first horse is/was Pepper a sweet old girl. She was originally for me to borrow until I could buy one but owners never called back about her so I guess shes ours now. I don't care I love her. She taught me a lot because she had good training underneath but she hadn't been ridden for awhile and had gotten some bad habits. She taught me about staying calm and controlling a fast horse who wanted to go. She is also very sensitive so I know how well I'm riding by how well she's responding. Whenever I lose confidence on another horse she's always there for me to fall back on. Anyone can ride her, she adjusts for all her riders.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww!
Biscuit taught me alot about patience & consistency. He went through a spell where he refused to be caught & since i couldnt get out to see him everyday (he was boarded about 30 minutes away at the time) it took _5 months_ of going out maybe 3 times a week with grain (he was kept in a huge field all by himself)to get him back to the point where i could catch him! 
And then he was still spooky of other people lol Still have no clue how he ended up that way.
We figure someting must have happened to him when he was over at an old friends...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My first horse was Buck, a huge QH that had served my Dad as a roping horse for quite a few years before my brother and I inherited him. He taught me everything, but most importantly, he taught me that there are horses out there that you _can_ have complete trust in. He was the best horse a kid could ever ask for. The outlaw nature of his youth gave him unending courage and a wise mind and no matter what happened, you could always count on Buck to get the job done and keep you safe until the end.










I'm in front in the following 2 pictures.



























He's the horse that helped me get my confidence back after I broke my arm coming off another horse.


----------



## mmpgrumpy (Jul 30, 2010)

I first got involved with horses by volunteering at a therapeutic riding stable. They taught me how to groom, tack, lead, bathe, muck stalls, clean tack, just about everything. Eventually I started asking my mom for riding lessons. She agreed, and I learned the basics on a very tolerant mare, but I learned a lot more from Hank than I ever did from her. Hank isn't officially mine, but everyone at that barn calls him "mine" because he works better for me than for anyone else. He's retired now and gets to spend his time getting loved on and eating grass, but before they retired him I rode him almost every weekend. He's very stubborn, lazy, and it was generally pretty difficult to get him to do anything. He was the horse who really taught me how to ride.









My first "official" horse is Grumpy. He's a 9 year old pinto Appendix gelding, 16.3hh, and a big puppy dog. He loves to jump and used to buck into the canter EVERY time and taught me how to keep my butt in the saddle. We recently started jumping 3 ft. and my instructor wants us to move up to First Level by the end of the year. He's pretty laid-back in the dressage arena, but show him a jump and he's a totally different horse. He could probably jump 4 ft with ease, but I have no intention of ever jumping that high. He's probably taught me a lot more than I realize at this point. He gets bored doing the same thing more than a day or two in a row, so we change it up between dressage, jumping, bareback, and playing around in a Western saddle. He's tons of fun and I don't know what I'd do without him .









^^ This is him on the right at a show last month licking a mare who's known for not putting up with that kind of thing. Before the show, he was scared to death of her because she came really close to kicking him in the arena once. They both surprised us all.









^ After a bath. He's normally not that white; he loves dirt.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Buck looks like a big softy smrobs


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He was..........if you were a kid :lol:. For adults who were not beginners, he was the most challenging and frustrating horse you could imagine. My Dad hated him until he found out that Buck's niche in life was as a kid horse.


----------



## lildonkey8 (Dec 12, 2010)

My first horse was Tanoka, my 4 year old haflinger mare. We bought when she was 3going on 4. The first moment I saw her I knew that there would be a special bond between us and there is. I ran into her stall and hugged her immediatly. This was a horse I had only seen pictures of, and I literally ran up and hugged this green broke filly. She turned her head around to me and practically hugged me back. I just couldn't not buy this filly, and mom and dad knew it too. Samantha, the seller, allowed me too brush this wonderful creature and have some private time with it alone in it's stall. We soon took her to the round pen (me leading her of course, since this would be MY horse and I needed to trust her) and watched her get lunged, had me lunge her, had my mom lunge her, then put ME on this filly who had NEVER had a rider before and walked ME around BAREBACK! This filly was for me and we all knew it, simply knew it. We went to breakfast, thought it over, called the seller once we made our decision, and went to mount vernon to recieve the trailer we were going to rent. I led Tanoka to the trailer and she jumped in with no fuss. This mare was mine now...MINE, we had signed the papers, payed the gal, and loaded her up. It all happened JUST how I wanted it to so that I could have my first horse at the age of 8.


Now Tanoka lives a happy life at our farm, " The Bacon Lake Farm" with two quarter horses and 4 miniature donkeys.
P.S. She is my first official horse. We had the donkeys before her



















^^^ this is noka on a nice summer day at " Bacon Lake"



< she sure is a piggy!















it's gotta be good to have a horse that will put up with this!<<


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

My first horse was a 17 year old chestnut Thoroughbred gelding named Arnie.  I used him for pony club and a tiny bit of jumping. He gave me a lot of firsts. Like my first horse show and my first champion ribbon and cooler. He had the slowest canter in the world. It wasn't neccessarily behind the leg, just very slow. He also had a huge stride. 

We looked into his past records and he was used slightly on the track (highest placing was 3rd). His racing name was Regal Horizon. Then he went onto a hunter/jumper career. Never going higher than 3ft but traveling and winning. He went to Spruce Meadows quite a few times. He showed so much that they had to add pages in his passport so they could put in his records.

We sold him to our barn to use as a lesson horse. Since then, he's given other people many great rides. My Great Baba was talking to one of her neighbors daughters and she took lessons on him, saying that he was her favorite. Also, a little while ago I was just goofing around on Youtube and there was a video that said "My first time cantering" and guess which horse she was riding. Arnie .

I'll have to get some pictures off of my other computer.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well the very first "horse" i rode... well let's just say he was a pesky chesnut i believe, and he was a pony. his owners didn't care well for him and he had hoof rot and an abcessed tooth. ( i was like 5? at the time..) the put me up there and he ended up bucking me off into the gravel. i never rode him again. but from that day forward i was bitten by the horse bug! i also never rode again until i was 15..

at age 15 on December 22nd i got my first horse. she was an unbroke mustang. who was just a big pasture puff baby. she had only ever been sat on once prior to us getting her. she was 5 years old at the time. she's taught me alot so far, especially how to ride a horse. and train on the go. i love her to bit and though we have spats everynow and again where she will try to buck me off. like today... in the 2 years that i have had her. she has never managed to throw me. though she has only tried about 3-4 times. and i blame that on feeling good! she really is a good gentle natured horse, the one we would happily throw the kids up on bareback, even after 6 months of being started!


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

my first horse - Excalibur (Kai), a 13 year old warmblood who has character to spare! I couldn't of asked for a better horse. He's always charming, and it amazes me how patient he is.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

The first horse in my family was Stuffy (horrible name I know, but she came with it), we got her when I was 4 or 5 and had her til she died when I was 16, she was the best horse a kid could ask for and really taught me alot!








MY first horse was Lightening, a gray colt I got for xmas from Santa, unfortuately my parents were very non horsie and it was a terrible match, I sat on him once, but never rode him, I didn't have him long. And instead got a horse that was a much better fit,
A grade pinto mare named Apatche, she picked up where Stuffy left off, she was alot of fun. After I 'outgrew' her she went into semi retirement, until I found a young girl that didn't have a horse of her own and gave Apatche to her, I saw her around alot after that, it was great to see her making a little girl happy! Not sure if Apatche is still alive, but I do know that little girl (who's now grown) is still very into horses.








(no clue what's going on in this pic, but that is my sister holding her)


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

The first horse I ever rode was a pony called Harvey.He was a scewbald. And I hated him! He had the worst jump ever. Every time we jumped he would stop and then jump leaving me hanging off every time! He made me hate jumping. But that was 10 years ago and I never fell off XD My actual first time to fall off was last year.

My first horse is Lola =D She is a Thoroughbred mare. 10 years old and a pain in the butt most times.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

My first horse was Cocoa. She and I had a very long life together. We were with one another for 26 yrs and she passed away at the age of 32 on 2/9/11.

Although I have owned other horses, she will always be my favorite.

This is a pic of her and I when we were very young. Back in the early 80's (she and I are on the far right)









And this was her in April of 2010


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Aww these are such cute stories!!  Well, some of you already know mine but here it is for those who don't!

"Sandie" (APHA "Coosa's Playgirl") is my first horse, and she and I have learned SO MUCH together!! She was a rescue from the Medina SPCA, and when I got her she was very overweight and out of shape, as she had been recuperating for a year out in pasture and was only green broke. But she had a wonderful temperament and mind and I just fell in love with her! Here's a pic of her the day I brought her home:










She had no idea what "canter" meant, she trotted VERY quickly and on the forehand, but with the help of a trainer, we started to work on things and that spring, even started learning to jump...together! (this is how good she was -- I had only been riding about 3 1/2 years at the time and we were learning a lot of things together, but she was always so good to me!) 

Here's a cute video I put together that outlines our progress in that first year I had her 
YouTube - First year learning to jump 

And here we are today, at a show a year later, warming up on the cross rails, then moving to Starter level (1'6"-2'0") and then trying out our first Beginner Novice course (2'3"-2'7")  
YouTube - South Farm Jumper Show Fall 2010


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh and 1 more, since it's the most recent...this is from the other night...caught her sleeping in her stall and wanted to give her a hug...to my astonishment, she woke up and gave me a hug back!! I love this mare!!!


----------



## jess (Feb 13, 2010)

This is my first horse Diana i got her when i was 13 and had her for four years before she died. She was such a special horse to me an i will never find another like her.


----------



## Zora (Mar 18, 2010)

Not counting lesson horses, my first riding animal was a 15.3 hand mule named, Beulah. She was very nice, but didn't like going faster than a trot. 









A few years after that I had, an Amazing 12. hand, 20+ year old pony named, Amanda.
She was a wonderful trail pony and was always healthy and went barefoot on rocks.
After quite a few years I finally outgrew her and she went to a girl that wanted to board her and unfortunately they required a lot of vaccines..
Amanda died after being given West nile.


----------



## AppyLuva (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't have a picture of my first horse to share, but I do have the memories of having him. His name was Rajah and I got him from a woman who couldn't own him anymore. She claimed that she rode him several times, but when we bought him he seemed green broke. Rajah hated men and I eventually put the puzzle together on why he was wierd around men. The previous owner had a husband who acted really strange around us when we were putting Rajah in the trailer. He wouldn't stop offering all of his tack to us for free and eventually my dad said that he'd take his "unwanted tack" from him. It seemed like there was something going on between that man and Rajah because Rajah seemed to be more nervous than anything around that man. He seemed like the kind of guy who'd beat the crap out of a horse for having an off day. There's no way he couldn't have done something to Rajah before we bought him to make him so nervous around men. Eventually I asked the woman why he was so nervous around men because it's a great think to know about if your trying to fix the problem. She said that she decided to sell the horse because the husband was cruel towards him and that she was getting a divorce. So, when we arrived at the new stable Rajah seemed to be a lot happier than at his old home, but was still nervous around my dad. We eventually finished his training and he became a very smart horse and he seemed like he had no fear anymore. He wasn't nervous around men anyone that's for sure. Sadly around the time that I finally finished his training I had to sell him because of the economy. I made sure he was sent to a great home that had good plans for him. I was happy to hear that he was doing great with another little girl a year later.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

My first horse was a six-year-old Paint/QH cross gelding whom I named Splash. He was green, as was I. Of course this didn't have a happy ending -- I was thrown and terrified to get back on, resulting in his sale by my parents. We only spent a few months together, but he was a great horse. I have never met a horse who loved people more than Splash, the definition of "in-your-pocket." 
I would also like to give kudos to my "second" horse, in parentheses because I didn't technically own him, Gunner. I feel like he deserves a shoutout since he is the horse who taught me everything I know about training and riding. He was a 14-year-old liver chestnut QH gelding, and my beloved heart horse. I miss that horse so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

He was a HUGE Off-Track Thoroughbred (I'm 6ft tall in the pic.... he was a big boy!) His name was Doc Holiday. He was pretty crazy; loved to jump riverbed walls without warning; loved to buck; and loved to rear when he spooked at paper plates, trash trucks, and white rocks. We did gymkhana together (site for sore eyes on a horse that big). He only managed to throw me once in the warm up arena when I stupidly decided to race my friends. His racing blood started flowing through his veins and he didn't find it necessary to stop for the fence. I MAY have broken my arm and some ribs.... just maybe. 
Crazy horsey... lol
And that brand new blanket, by the way, took him about 20 minutes to rip up and leave in the pasture. He's the reason I don't blanket my mare. hahaha

We had good times, though, really...


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Lol some TB's have the rottenest attitudes (not necessarily in a bad way!) They just enjoy being brats, i swear!


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, my first horse was a completely unbroke POA gelding. I had the most experience in my family and I was only about 8 when I got him. >.> I still have him though, and he's much better. ^^

Then my first broke horse, which was only my second horse ever, was a Paint mare. She is really stubborn, but is nice enough of a horse.

The one on the left is my gelding, Moe, and on the right is Sadie.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Never had a "first" horse yet, parent's wouldnt get me one, but I first fell in love with horses at my aunts stable when I was about 2-3 yrs old and I reached up with my little arms towards her Palomino mare. Did a ton of riding and went to riding camp, first horse I ever rode was named sugarfoot, a chestnut pony all heart. I'm now saving up for my dream horse a Friesian, finally convinced hubby they arn't demons on four legs XD


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My first horse was an old registered Half-Arab gelding named Ramar. He was also my mom's first horse, so needless to say he was getting on in years when I got him! His dam was a Belgian/Welsh so he was the furthest thing from an Arab you could get! He was a plucky little pony, full of attitude and zest. He was a good little horse, and he taught me how to RIDE. My grandpa gave me lessons and had me riding him solo by the time I was 5 years old. By the time I was 7 years old, I was sneaking into the pasture to jump on bareback and that rotten pony wouldn't do ANYTHING for me in a halter! :lol: I took to riding one of the broodmares after that! When I was 7, Ramar was 27 and developed a large tumor on his chest that was quite painful. I remember spending that last year with him, just brushing him and reading to him, and letting him eat the choicest grass. I didn't care that I couldn't ride him, I just wanted to be with him. When he died, I was devastated and it took quite a toll on me! I grieved for him for months, and it took me 2 years to stop crying when I said his name! I'll always remember him, and smile at my first pony.

Unfortunately, this is the only photo I have scanned of him in his younger days with my mom long before I was born!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Bailey was my first horse, well actually a pony, I got him when I was 8 or 9. Bailey is a 15-16 ish year old bay welsh pony. He can be a naughty little thing and has a 'pony' attitude! I won one of my first ribbons with him in a 'jumping' class (groundpoles) and he taught me a lot. I only had him for a couple of years because I got too tall for him. But me and my mom sold him to my lesson barn where I get to see him teach younger riders in lessons. He gotten less cheeky now that he's older and is a great advanced beginners pony.

Bailey and I at our first show together-









Oh gosh look at those cute ears


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

^^ he looks like he has a cute little face


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

Well i have been riding sense i was 2yrs old. but my daddy let me ride his horses.
heres a picture of me on his horse princess she was a QH. 








later as i got older daddy got me a pony for my very one i was 5yrs old.
her name was perdy. she was a welsh pony pinto.








some great great horses! <3


----------



## HorseProduction (Feb 22, 2011)

My first horse was black Icelandic Pony gelding. He looked just like Black Beauty and his name was Fagri Blakkur which means Black Beauty in Icelandic. I owned him with my sister  He had to bee put down in the summer 2004 because he was to sick.


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

I had been riding horses and working in stables since I was about 9 years old. But I got my first horse in 2007 when I was 20. He was an 8 year old Appaloosa gelding that I named Levi. He was given to me, and he was very underweight. I got him healthy again and started training him. My ex's mother (who we lived with at the time and they had horses), convinced me that he was too small for me. In reality, he was 14.3hh and just fine but I listened and I sold him. I still regret that and wish I had not listened to her.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

What a cute Appy. Like his coloring


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

ive never owned a horse, but the first one i rode was Corkie, 8 years ago..and i still ride him  hes a 13.3hh fell pony, 16years old.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

This is me on my first pony Jasper (i think i was 4 here), he was a shetland pony and he's in my earliest memorys. he used to belong to my sister but she lost interest in him when i was about 5 coming 6 so my dad let me have him, i used to parade around the village on him (never actually knew how to ride at this point ) i literally just used to sit on him while he wandered around the village. our village was basically one long street and everyone knew everyone.


----------



## getsaddled (Nov 12, 2010)

*My first horse was a spanish arabian filly*

When I was younger, after my first child I was finally in the position to own my own horse. I got the sweetest thing ever, a purebred papered spanish arabian filly. She was a darling chestnut with a star. Prettiest face and looooong mane and tail. She was about 2 y/o and I was light and young and was so desperate to ride that I lightly rode her bareback with the halter walking and barely trotting in the arena every once in a while. 

First time I was on her, she was already broke. I never used a saddle or bridle. Neck reins, leg cues, etc. Didnt even need anything on her head. I was never on her more then a few minutes here and there. Was funny cause my friend had a 3y/o gelding that she had been working with 2 times a day every day on ground training to give him a good start in riding, and he bucked off whoever got on him after a couple of seconds. She was the sweetest thing ever. 

I gave her up to this lady that offered a great sounding long term home that planned on training her when she was 3 like she should have been since she's an arab. Sounded like a great home and I REALLY wanted a horse that was ready to ride now...stupid me. I traded. 

The horse I got sounded great but turned out to be a big ol pain in the behind-literally. He would try to buck you off every time at the canter and was a stinker all around. And I had asked her before hand if he was beginner safe. I told her the trade wasn't fair, she said too bad and I was stuck with him. Saw my filly up not too long after for sale, BRED to one of her many stallions. Skinny, muddy, and eyes looked dull. I've regretted that ever since. If she was too young to ride, she was definately too young to breed. 

On a good if not great note, Ive seen that horse up for sale a couple times since as a well trained childs show mount. Shes won ribbons, got training, and not one picture where she looked poorly taken care of. One pic was of her with a filly at her side fat and happy as could be. Wish all bad stories have happy endings. I still keep my eyes out for her in case someone lists her at a price where its affordable for me to get her back. Maybe one of these days.

The second pic was in the ad posted by another owner. I dont know the legalities of that but it was public and is the CUTEST pic of her. If they see this and want me to take it down, feel free to message me. That baby is just too cute!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

Jasper, registered name Perchance to Dream, is my first horse. He's been the best "starter horse", as my dad calls him. He rarely gets hurt, doesn't need shoes, a dead head on the ground. He's pretty much awesome . He's used in lessons with little kids and acts like a 30 year old, then I get on him and he has just the right amount of sass. He's super laid back and easy to handle, and we've learned to trust eachother unconditionally. The first year I had him I was not at the right barn, and my patience was tested all the time, I couldn't seem to get control of him. When I switched to where I am now everything clicked, and all the trouble we went through before just made us stronger. He's the best


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't have a picture of him right now but the first "horse" I had was a shetland pony from *ell..I hd been riding my aunt's horses and others ponies since I could walk but, finally one day about 6 or so..I ended up with Speedy..he was a little palomino with an attitude bigger than he was. He would kick at me, bite me, chase me, but never anything serious?? ( He never hurt me) it was all just being a brat. His favorite game was to dump me off and run back to his gate.. Well..I was a rough little kid and never gave up with this pony because My Papa was there and he is the kind of man that WILL NOT let anything best him so I wouldn't either. he just stood there quietly while I would decide what I wanted to do..We went through this same routine for a few years..I finally got big enough and knew him well enough that he couldn't dump me off anymore..I would trail ride every afternoon and play cowboys and indians..I harrassed my non-horsey cousin and chased her around on him. lol Now typing this and thinking of the little Sh*t I'm laughing at stuff I did then..I would steal my Nana's lipstick and makeup and paint him up like a war pony and I would stick twigs and feathers in my hair being an indian and that pony would try everything to get me off of him..Rub me off on fences, trees, duck under things fast...I learned alot on that pony and It made me not want to ever give up on a horse..When Speedy did die he was in his upper 20s, I don't remember his exact age. I was devastated, for years after I would miss school on that day and would walk those trails we had worn down and want to feel him walking with me..*tearing up* ugh..stupid pony..


----------



## Jessskater (Mar 16, 2011)

My first horse is a 21 year old Thoroughbred mare. Her name is Katie. She has taught me how to control a horse that wants to go and use my seat for stopping. She is far from a push button pony lol.


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

My first horse was a 2 year old pregnant mare. She was half Welsh pony and half Saddlebred. She was "broke" but really she would just let us sit on her and follow anyone on the ground around. When I started training her to actually ride, she had no idea what was going on because there was no one to follow. Her name was Sunday. She had her foal on my 9th birthday. She passed away last June from colic complications.

Sunday by Whitney_13, on Flickr


Yuckers! by Whitney_13, on Flickr

She was very protective of her hay and my dog Ozzy just loves rolling in the hay.

Stare down by Whitney_13, on Flickr

This is Sunday and her two foals. From left to right Big Buddy, her first foal, Dixie, her second, and Sunday.

all three by Whitney_13, on Flickr


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

the first horse i ever rode was my neighbor's appy, stormy. recently got a picture of the first time i was ever on a horse, at 8 months old (thanks mom!):










luckily for me, the neighbor didn't think a small kid underfoot was annoying, so i was over there pestering her until about age 7 (when the neighbor went to college and stormy went with her). no pictures of me riding alone though, as my mom claimed it scared her too much to come see it!


my first horse in terms of ownership is the mare i currently compete, Wirtual Dream (Sam Tiki X Wikings Dream by *Wiking, 2000 grey arabian mare). i actually first met dreams on a breeding farm i used to work at, where she was bred/born. she came back into my life 6 years later.


----------



## lilmamabergie (Oct 15, 2010)

The first horse I learned to ride. His name is Busler and he is an Icelandic horse in riding school.









The first horse ive owned is a mini named Lucy in the sky. She is still in America and will be shipping to me here in norway soon.









And this is our Norwegian Cold blooded horse name Good guy. Hes a 8 year old stallion. We brought him home on sunday. I havent been on him because he hasnt been on in a year and im pregnant. Heres a pic of my husband testing him out around the property. Good Guy will be used for pulling logs out the forest and trail riding.


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

Well I didn't get into horses until I was 19, and at that point I was just riding friend's horses and eventually started helping train rescues and training projects.

It wasn't until last year I finally got the opportunity to purchase my own horse. I had my heart set on finding a quarter horse mare that was young and either green or not started. About a month later I came across an add for a 5 year old 15hh unbroken grills which mare. Exactly what I was looking for. Only downfall was she was already bred so I've now got a little one on the way!! We started training basics last summer and fall but kept it light this winter with both the weather and her pregnancy, but I really look forward to weaning the baby and going into full fledged training with her this year! Here are some pictures




































_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Oh she is beautiful!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

Norman was my first horse, and I've had him since he was 18 months old. It was obviously a very stupid idea, but back then, I didn't know any better. Ah, well. I'm happy to be stuck with him.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My first horse was my haflinger Toby. He first came into my life when he was a yearling and he is still in my life now. He will be 10 this spring on April 1st.


----------



## mustbemonroe (Mar 3, 2011)

This is Cody, my official "first horse"..this pic the night before he was put to sleep 











And this is Sedona..I consider her my true first horse because she taught me so much...this pic was taken about a month ago. She will be 24 in march <3


----------



## nworkman82 (Jun 18, 2009)

I don't have a picture of my first horse. But she was a registered POA and straight from hell. I thought I did my homework and selected a great first mount. Afterall, I was 26 and had enough sense to not get duped, right? Wrong! She was 17 and had been used as a lesson horse. And now I realize she was plan sick and tired of being ridden by beginners. She threw me countless time until I was teriffied to ride. My friend, and barn owner, decided that she would ride her and show me what I was doing wrong. That little pony tried it's damnness to toss her off. But being a veteran rider this was much harder than a newbie like me. In the end she did get her off, by rearing up and flipping over and almost crushing my friend. Thankfully my friend was quick and bailed in the nick of time. I sold her within a week. (ironically the new owner has zero problems and loves moody mares). My second horse, but first horse in my heart, is Lola who is currently still have. She was a 4 year old QH when I got her now 6 (I know I know, too young for a beginner). We were made to be partners. She as quiet and patient as a 20+ horse. She has given back my courage and allowed my live for horses grow. Everything we learn is together. My trainer says she was the "hardest nut to
crack" because she is so stubbornly lazy. But she was born bombproof (has never spooked once) and gentle as a lamb. She can be my lazy mule until her last breath! She's my profile picture. She are entering halter shows this year. Wish us luck. And cross your fingers she'll trot on command.


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

cat said:


> my first horse was my haflinger toby. He first came into my life when he was a yearling and he is still in my life now. He will be 10 this spring on april 1st.


he is gourges!!! I love haflingers i have one myself! They are such great horses!!!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Growing up my parents always told me that I could get my own horse.....eventually, they promised, and promised and promised me that they would get my one. Well I started riding, training, and taking care of all the horses that I could find in my area, went to Horse College, got married, and finally got my first horse.....he'll be one year old next month, and although I have only owned him for 3 weeks, and have been criticized continuously on getting such a young horse, which I understand, it was one of the best decisions I have ever made, and look forward to being with him for the rest of my life!!! Here he is


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

My first horse was Starlite. Standardbred/QH mare who was extremely hot, had no whoa and was almost ALWAYS jigging. I got her in July 2008. 

I think these pictures taken a few days ago sums up our relationship, no long paragraph needed:





















I said a long paragraph wasn't needed, didn't mean I wasn't going to write one. LOL!

Starlite is for sure, without a doubt, my 'one in a lifetime' horse. Lately I've been thinking about how blessed I am to have her and how grateful I am for her. She was a PITA when I first got her, green horse green rider situation so not really her fault. Without going into the long details, the horse I have now is the horse I dreamed of having when I used to get frustrated with her. I can NOT say enough good things about Starlite, she is a fabulous horse. I rode her bridleless for the first time last summer and we had our second bridleless ride the other day (she's been off all winter) and there is just something SO incredible about being on a horse who used to never stop jigging and knowing she could take off at any moment, but doesn't. I got on her bareback in a halter last week after not being ridden for months and saw 2 tarps in the arena, decided what a great time to introduce her to them, walked her towards them and she slowed down, gave a look but with a squeeze she walked over them like they weren't even there. The old Starlite would have had a spaz attack! She really trusts me and I think that has been the most rewarding part of owning her because she is a very timid horse and doesn't trust anyone. I never would have imagined having such a close bond with a horse. 

Her personality is the reason I kept her when she was too much horse for me, baaad idea, I know - but that was years ago. She was the sweetest horse I've ever met with the sweetest look in her eye. I definitely had thoughts of selling her but just knew I couldn't because of that _look. _I know it sounds stupid, but I'm glad I didn't because she is the most amazing horse I could ever ask for and I know I won't find another one like her. I can do ANYthing on her (believe me, she is like my personal jungle gym) and anything I have asked her to do she will try her hardest. Don't get me wrong, homegirls still needs quite a bit of work  but she is perfect to me.

I use her mainly for trail riding and barrel racing. I do plan to get her into english as I think she'd be awesome at it, I think she's secretly a jumper at heart as she's really enjoyed it the past times we've done it.




















































So, that's Starlite. Sorry for the novel & all the pictures!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Stunning horses everyone!


----------



## westlytraining (Mar 31, 2011)

My first horse was a 16 hh grey arab/TB cross gelding he was given to me with all his tack because his owner who is a friend of the family was going to collage. I learned alot from him he was awesome we had our disagreements but he was great he was a level 2 dressage horse and I jumped him 2'6" I also showed him english and western pleasure. I owned him for 4 years and had to put him down this past summer due to melanoma . I sadly do not have many pictures of him but if I find some I will post them


----------



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

My first horse is a (then) 2yo RMH gelding...silly right. BUt he was a gift from my brother, who has a big heart but not much horse sense. It has turned out to be a match made in heaven. I have learned SOOO much about horses that I don't think I would have if I got an older already trained horse. Jacoby has been a great teacher, he is smart and full of energy but not aggressive at all. I have learned how to be a leader, and that is NOT my natural personality. He has learned so much in the last nine months. He has never even tried to get me off him! He is one of my boys!

The last one is one of the first times I saw him, my son loved hanging out in the pasture with him. He is really black...but you can see he wasn't when I got him!


----------

